# Favorite Christmas Presents?



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My husband has had only periodic work for 3 years now. :GAAH: As a result we have not bought Christmas presents for each other for awhile; spending the money on grandchildren. This year things were a bit better so, not wanting to take a chance, I gave him some money and told him I wanted something this year.
He did really well and the best store-bought thing I got was a microscope so I can learn to do my own fecals. You just gotta laugh wondering how many women in America would get excited over that, right?!!? :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

But the very favorite thing did not come from a store at all:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If anyone else has a special goat/farm related prestent I would love for you to share it here.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is beautiful. How lucky to have such a thoughtful hubby.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorite gift is my new kindle fire which I am currently posting from! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

My only goat related thing technically wasn't a Christmas present per say, but my mom did give it to me around Christmas. Lol  It's a pair of hoof trimmers! So tonight we went out and she, I, and my two brothers took turns trimming hooves. Lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice gifts indeed


----------



## Lealonna (Sep 15, 2011)

My sister {.:Linz:.} drew this picture of my goat for Christmas:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I love that beautiful heart-made milking stool!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That pic is GORGEOUS! :drool: I wish I could draw like that, I still draw stick people  :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> I wish I could draw like that, I still draw stick people


Me too  That portrait is lovely.



Frosty1 said:


> It's a pair of hoof trimmers!


If I were as thoughtful as my husband this year I would have gotten him some. He does a pretty good job with some knives he has fashioned but a good pair of trimmers would be nice. His birthday is in March so maybe then. onder:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well my favorite gifts(s) are not actually mine--but both of my kids got the kindle fire. I enjoy using it while they are otherwise occupied. I asked them if it were ok for me to download goat books on and to check TGS from--they agreed to let me. Yesterday I was posting from them :greengrin:

My actual biggest gift was this little girl:










I asked for her when she was born the end of October and put a deposit down on her in November--she should be able to come home the end of January or therebouts :leap: Her name is Midnight's June Bug.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

BTW I forgot to say I love the gorgeous stool and the beautiful portrait. Homemade gifts are the best--you are both very lucky to have such thoughtful people love you :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice stool...so thoughtful! And great portrait! I received two small heaters for kidding from my daughter..and got a "shocking goat" brand watch! From my sister...she figured it said "goat" so it's good. And she was right!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

My gift wasn't goat/farm related, however I'd love to share my brother is returning from Afghanistan this week!!!! :leap: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

nutmegfarm said:


> My gift wasn't goat/farm related, however I'd love to share my brother is returning from Afghanistan this week!!!! :leap: :grouphug: :hug:


There you have it---that IS the best gift ever! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay Meagan!! Glad they are finally pulling all the troops out 

My favorite gift is a tie between my new ipod touch and the two tickets my parents (i mean, santa) gave me to a Pats vs. Bills game. I've never been to Gillette's stadium, so I am ESTATIC! Me and my friend are gonna go and tailgate before!   My new ipod is awesome too! i can access TGS from anywhere!!

GO PATS!!   :stars: :stars:


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Two favorites so far, got two new sewing machines ( ya, my family didn' t figure out they were both getting me the same thing  ) and my new kindle fire! I don't yet have it connected to the Internet so I' m posting on my dad's new IPad! Hooray technology!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

nutmegfarm said:


> I'd love to share my brother is returning from Afghanistan this week!!!!


What a wonderful present!!! My sons and daughter-in-law were in Iraq on and off from 2002-2005. What an awful time it was and how relieved we were when they were all home for good.
What a lovely little doe Burns Branch Boers. We had hoped for Hanukkah babies. Tabatha bred twice but she is HUGE so we thought she might have caught the 1st time. Alas, she is still pregnant so it looks like February and she must have at least 3 again this year!!!


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

Also, adding on to nutmeg farm's non- farm/goat related presents, my cousin, Noah, and his girlfriend Kellie, are now happily married :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love hearing of the non-goat/farm presents. I just kinda put that in cuz I posted this here instead of chatterbox(?)
Christmas weddings are fun.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a webcam for watching my goaties when they get ready to kid. Its color, has audio and night vision. Makes my life so much easier seeing as I was planning on hooking up a hammock in the "barn" and sleeping out there in the cold. I say "barn" because its really just a chain link pen covered in tarps with a roof. Its so hot here during most of the year that I didn't see a reason to put up walls and have my goats suffocate to death when its in the 80's at night.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What wonderful gifts everyone has gotten this year! I told my husband he was absolutely NOT to spend over a certain amount this year, and he complied (wow! LOL). I am very happy with the thoughtful "Little things" he got me, but my favorite thing of all was spending time with my family. It was truly delicious!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

luvmyherd that is a beautiful stool!! 
I love my microscope and am sure you will too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

wow lelonna your sister Linz is very talented! What a great picture!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

nutmegfarm said:


> My gift wasn't goat/farm related, however I'd love to share my brother is returning from Afghanistan this week!!!! :leap: :grouphug: :hug:


 :balloons: Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Loved all my gifts but my favorite was the security system my hubby got me and has promised to install in the stalls and around before Spring kidding. :greengrin:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

My dad built me a nice hay rack so that my girls wont fight over the two hay racks we got! It can hold up 2 bales! He is going to make a smaller one for my little girls since they don't need one quite so big  Since I'm currently using a silver metal box my dad made for the little girls hay bucket and they have found out how to get inside it :angry:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

That is a beautiful stool! Does he ship? Maybe I could get hubby to buy me one for my birthday. I had a hard time thinking of gift to ask hubby for this year. I need kidding supplies but thought it would be too difficult for him to figure out so I asked for a collection of books. I love your idea of a goat cam! Why didn't I think of that!?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

3 of my does kidded a couple days before Christmas...6 bouncing baby nigerian kids!

Plus my husband got me a used pickup truck...no more borrowing my dad's truck to get hay :greengrin:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Hubby and i don't exchange gift's, we worry about the kiddo's!! But my mother went way out of her way to get me this special gift!! She tried to find a goat but couldn't find one, so she figured this would do!! She was right!! He's lit up under the tree! I'm not sure who was more excited about it hubby or I?? Hubby's not a fan of critter's but i'm afraid he has taken a liking to our "suppose to be" market hog!! He asked Christmas day if i thought "if" we take pig pig to market think they will swap him out for a different one???


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually traded some of my soap for this at a bazaar but it was a gift to me and the goaties. Of course, it has taken them all week to get used to it hanging by their milk stanchion, crazy girls!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we always have one gift with a star on it and thats like the big gift of the day for each of us. So we wait till last to open it.

Well this was mine
[attachment=1:3vw3grvi]IMG_0081.jpg[/attachment:3vw3grvi]

A couple days before christmas my gmom was causing me to go crazy because she said she had something for me but couldnt give it till AFTER christmas. I had something to open from her but she said that wasnt it. :GAAH:

so after all my gifts were opened on christmas day I found this on my bed
[attachment=0:3vw3grvi]IMG_0089.jpg[/attachment:3vw3grvi]

apparently they both knew I would love one so bad - but my mom bought it first so my gmom didnt want to spoil her special gift so she gave it to me later.

I love them both!

I have a tiny head though so eventhough they are smalls I need something ot make the inside even smaller - so waiting on that before I can actually wear them.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Great hats and what a special story. I remember when my sister lived in Texas and sent me a really nice cowboy hat for Christmas. Being a young Hippie a stretched it out to make it a floppy hat. Oh silly me, how I wish I had that hat now.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute hats, Stacy! I think you should change your avatar to that first pic, it's so cute. Not that your current one isn't, but you know what I mean.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We don't buy gifts for each other, but I DID buy each of my girls a hand knitted goat from Goatsong. She did them in the colors of their 4-H goats. My girls LOVE them. Now they want me to order one for every goat kid we decide to keep. I guess Goarsong is gonna stay very busy working for us next spring! :laugh:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my favorite Christmas present. My dad made it. He also built the milk stand.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

My favorite Christmas present is the 2 beautiful little does I just picked up on New Year's Eve.  hehe I guess maybe they don't qualify as a Christmas present since I bought them myself lol. :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow Kailey that is really cool!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> We don't buy gifts for each other, but I DID buy each of my girls a hand knitted goat from Goatsong. She did them in the colors of their 4-H goats. My girls LOVE them. Now they want me to order one for every goat kid we decide to keep. I guess Goarsong is gonna stay very busy working for us next spring! :laugh:


 :laugh: Glad your girls liked them!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Everyone has such wonderful gifts...and very thoughtful ones too!
My hubby isn't as "in tune" to what I need or would like thats goat related but he did get me a new coffee pot...which I will be needing a great deal when kidding season starts in a few weeks./ and he got me a new stick blender to use for cooking only because I use my current one for soap making!

My sister, niece and nephew gave me a Tractor Supply Gift card that I put to use a week ago.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

my christmas present from my wonderful other half was my two gorgeous nubian doelings (we picked them up a few months ago though, so they were an early christmas present)

that and my engagement ring


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG Kailey!!! That is wonderful. It is so neat when you can make your goats, and yourself more comfortable.
I would love new goats for Christmas but I have too many already. :chin:


----------

